

Twitter Display Guidelines - remi
http://dev.twitter.com/pages/display_guidelines

======
whalesalad
It's ironic to me that on a page discussing display guidelines, the numbers
inside of the red circles overlaying the screenshot are not x/y centered. It's
annoying me, I want to fix it :(

Anyhoot, on the topic, it would be nice if Twitter would give you a special
.png image that's generated on the fly or something by the server, for a
tweet. Like embedding a youtube video, but simpler. Like add .png to the basic
tweet_detail URL to get an image of it.

Example: <http://twitter.com/whalesalad/status/14450770448> Could be:
<http://twitter.com/whalesalad/status/14450770448.png>

Of coures this presents a whole new can of worms for the Twitter team... but
it would be nice :) There might even be a way to do it where you can't hotlink
it, but you can download the file and host it yourself.

A real life example of this occurs when hitting up speedtest.net. Once you're
finished, you're given a simple link to share on forums, with friends, etc..
to a generated image of your results.
(<http://www.speedtest.net/result/822174957.png>)

~~~
aditya
Embeddable tweets do this? Not as straightforward, but:
<http://media.twitter.com/blackbird-pie/>

~~~
whalesalad
Ahh that's pretty elite too. Thanks for the link.

------
chaosmachine
The title says "Guidelines" but the page itself calls them "REQUIREMENTS" and
says you have to email Twitter for approval if you want to deviate from them.

If it's really their intention to enforce this on all Twitter API users, then
I think it's a huge mistake.

------
alextgordon
Notice how point #3 says hashtags should be linked, but in their reference
image the #TweetUp hashtag isn't linked.

------
Tichy
I might be hypersensitive here, but my first thought is "is it time to jump
ship"?

I refer to the "Branding" section - for the first time Twitter makes it clear
who owns the Tweets in their opinion. And it is Twitter, not the users.

Bummer :-(

(Speaking as a developer of Twitter apps)

~~~
nc
This has nothing to do with who owns the tweets. Rather it's an indication
that Twitter want to make it easy for people to recognize a tweet across the
web.

~~~
Tichy
They determine how I am allowed to display the Tweet. That just plain sucks.
For me it is a biggie.

If Twitter wouldn't own the Tweets, how could they make the rules for the way
I am allowed to display them?

~~~
hexis
Perhaps as a condition of API usage?

------
ugh
So for example what Panic is doing [1] would not be ok and in need of
approval? Twitter sure has some fascists working on their branding, I’m not
really sure whether that’s good or bad, though.

[1] <http://www.panic.com/blog/>

------
benofsky
I'm not exactly sure how this helps Twitter.

------
jazzychad
The one nit I've always had is whether third-party apps/sites link the @
symbol when attached to usernames. I prefer unlinked @ symbols (as seen on
twitter.com site), but even so, search.twitter.com links the @ symbol... how
consistent.

~~~
mileszs
search.twitter.com is still a separate app all-together (purchased from
I-don't-remember-whom). Twitter officially intends to roll it into the rest of
their internal apps and API at some point. You're right, it is inconsistent,
but at least there is some sort of excuse.

~~~
jazzychad
Well yes, I know. They acquired Summize well over a year ago, and it would
probably be a one-line code change. It's probably not a high priority issue
for them, but it still bothers me :)

------
avk
This page was a very pleasant surprise find when they introduced
dev.twitter.com at Chirp in April. I don't like that most Twitter clients
reinvent the wheel in terms of UI. A little consistency and familiarity
doesn't hurt.

------
apphacker
So uh my little Chrome extension I made has to do all this shit? Uh fuck that,
thank you very much. I'd rather just delete the extension. What a bunch of
bullshit.

